# Plyometrics Anyone?



## Rinker (21 Apr 2009)

I have recently done a good 1 1/2 plyometrical workout and holy @#($. It was awesome felt like I was sprinting uphill forever. But I don't have a huge selection of workouts to do. I searched around on the internet for awhile but there was not many high intensity ones to choose from. So was just wondering if anybody had some good workout routines and or a high intensity plymetrical (manoeuvre?)? 

        ( Milnet staff I am new here and looked around for this but there was none that were solely dedicated to plyometrics it isn't even in the spellchecker)


----------



## GDawg (21 Apr 2009)

What is your goal/objective? This is the first time I've heard of Plyometrics. I'm not much of a PT scientist, I just run and ski pretty much but I browse these boards from time to time looking for the magic PT bullet.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Apr 2009)

Great!!! Do you name your workouts after some female??  Is it like Cross-Fit or the same, just a different name. Do we have to put up with a cabalstic following of your regime in order to achieve enlitenment?


----------



## benny88 (21 Apr 2009)

I used a plyometric workout called Air Alert 3 when I was playing high level volleyball, added 6 inches to my vertical jump in about 6 weeks and was great for cardio. You can purchase it online for pretty cheap, or I'm sure you could pirate it somewhere, not that I would advocate anything like that.


----------



## armchair_throwaway (21 Apr 2009)

From what I've read online I think plyometric is just a fancy name for explosive strength exercises like clapping pushups (or even clapping pull ups if you're good).

RE: the magic PT bullet
GDawg you should check out Ross Enamait's articles and blog (ie. The Endless Search). This guy just advocates hardwork and having fun, no pressure on following his specific training, and pretty inspirational guy.


----------



## MJP (21 Apr 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Great!!! Do you name your workouts after some female??  Is it like Cross-Fit or the same, just a different name. Do we have to put up with a cabalstic following of your regime in order to achieve enlitenment?



Do you ever add anything productive to a thread or do you just go around and post your more of your inane comments on things you don't like?  We get it you don't like Crossfit for whatever reason, just give it up already.  It kinda goes to the whole professional thing, if you don't have anything productive to add or it is outside your lane just refrain from posting.




			
				Rinker said:
			
		

> I have recently done a good 1 1/2 plyometrical workout and holy @#($. It was awesome felt like I was sprinting uphill forever. But I don't have a huge selection of workouts to do. I searched around on the internet for awhile but there was not many high intensity ones to choose from. So was just wondering if anybody had some good workout routines and or a high intensity plymetrical (manoeuvre?)?
> 
> ( Milnet staff I am new here and looked around for this but there was none that were solely dedicated to plyometrics it isn't even in the spellchecker)




Rinker,

Jumping into Plyometrics is a great book for getting into plyometrics.  Most libraries I have found have it so no need to buy it.

Online I've used http://www.sport-fitness-advisor.com/plyometric.html for rugby to design practice sessions.  It has a bunch of great multi sport breakdowns and pretty good explanations of each exercise.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Apr 2009)

MJP said:
			
		

> Do you ever add anything productive to a thread or do you just go around and post your more of your inane comments on things you don't like?  We get it you don't like Crossfit for whatever reason, just give it up already.  It kinda goes to the whole professional thing, if you don't have anything productive to add or it is outside your lane just refrain from posting.



We all have our crosses to bear.   :-*


----------



## MJP (21 Apr 2009)

Sigh I guess the site guidelines are just for the peons......... Anyway ignore button is on prattle away RG.


----------



## Rinker (22 Apr 2009)

recceguy probably doesn't like that it is more of an athletic workout. Yea I am pretty sure it is a fancy name for explosive training and as for the book jumping into plyometrics, I'll have to look into it. As for adding some height to my jump, that could be useful.


----------



## Rinker (22 Apr 2009)

If anyone wants to look inside of the book http://www.amazon.com/Jumping-into-Plyometrics-Exercises-Strength/dp/0880118466#

As for my ultimate goal, just to become in general fitter. Plus I love hockey and it is a very explosive sport. And running and rucking etc (standard military workouts) build up endurance but to have that extra umph! when you need it could be very handy whether in sport or in the field.


----------



## Fusaki (22 Apr 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Great!!! Do you name your workouts after some female??  Is it like Cross-Fit or the same, just a different name. Do we have to put up with a cabalstic following of your regime in order to achieve enlitenment?



Well, since you asked...

"Karen"

150 Wall ball shots
20lb medicine ball for 10feet of height for time


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Apr 2009)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> 150 Wall ball shots
> 20lb medicine ball for 10feet of height for time



WB,

Can you give an explanation of that?

Tanks!


----------



## Fusaki (22 Apr 2009)

I can do one better:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TC2FmcPH64o

The above is a detailed explanation of what constitutes good and bad Wallball form. The idea is to engage major muscle groups throughout the body in the generation of explosive force.


----------



## ballz (22 Apr 2009)

The idea of plyo's is to relax and contract your muscles as fast as possible. Yes it is primarily for explosive strength but IMO it's something that should be added to any athlete's routine because it will make you so much more dynamic in your abilities.

A few good plyo drills are to take a small barrier, 1.5 ft high, and jump over it, back and forth, sideways, as fast as possible. Also frontwards and backwards. 

Set up a few of those barriers/pylons (5-7 is a good number) and you can jump over them all front ways, sideways, backwards, and doing 180s or 90 degree turns as you jump them.

Then to add intensity, you should add some sort of drop beforehand. For example, dropping from a 1-2 foot bench and then jumping up on a 4 foot bench as fast as possible. This is a really good one but it's easy to injure yourself if you're not already physically strong.

Drills on a speed ladder are good to add to plyo routines.

Any kind of sprints are also plyometric by definition. The best sprinting drill I ever did was on a 100m track. Spring 100m, whatever it takes less than 1 min is your rest period. Then you do it again. In other words you sprint 100m every minute.

You need to be careful when doing plyometrics. Unlike most exercises, you don't just "push through" fatigue. Fatigue slows you down, if you're fatigued you're not being explosive and you're actually being counterproductive to your goals. You'll make yourself LESS explosive because you'll be training your slow-twitch muscle fibres to do the work, not your fast-twitch fibers.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Apr 2009)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> I can do one better:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TC2FmcPH64o
> 
> The above is a detailed explanation of what constitutes good and bad Wallball form. The idea is to engage major muscle groups throughout the body in the generation of explosive force.



Cheers


----------



## Topper2804 (1 May 2009)

Plyometrics are stretching a muscle before a forceful contraction. Box jumps and medicine ball throws are examples. To make them harder use a heavier ball or jump off a higher box, pretty simple. Be sure to have an adequate training volume under you before you incorporate them into your routine as they are a great way to get injured. (They also work really well)


----------



## Rinker (1 May 2009)

yea, i have a great base level of fitness, now doing to plyometrical workouts per week. Hopefully boost my cardio a lot before I head to bmq. It looks like it will help a lot on the obstacle courses as they are plyometrical


----------



## Topper2804 (1 May 2009)

I'm not sure as to what the average time to complete the obstacle course is, but if it's longer than 20 sec, improving your anaerobic power and lactate tolerance should be your training focus.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 May 2009)

Topper2804 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure as to what the average time to complete the obstacle course is, but if it's longer than 20 sec, improving your anaerobic power and lactate tolerance should be your training focus.




What obstacle course are you trying to do in under 20 seconds?


----------



## Topper2804 (1 May 2009)

Exactly my point. I was trying to say that while there is a place for plyometrics in a training regimen, if your goal is to improve your time on the obstacle course, then plyometrics/explosive training is not the dominant energy system and therefore does not need to be a significant part of your training re the principle of specificity.


----------



## Rinker (2 May 2009)

Exactly my point, But since I do a lot of running and circuits already. I now have incorporated plyometrics so that I can call on that explosive power when a single obstacle presents itself that needs it. So pretty much it builds up an overall good 3rd period energy. And I do a maintained exercise, then instead of just doing sprinting I will do a plyometric lift/jump instead. As that is what many obstacles will have.


----------



## Katw (6 Jan 2010)

P90X with Tony Horton and Insanity with Shaun T  both DVD exercise programs use Plyometrics. Insanity is a fairly new program but  I find it a little better than P90X for Plyo.


----------



## Celticgirl (6 Jan 2010)

We did a couple of plyometrics workouts for our morning PT with a member of our course staff on my BMQ. All of the exercises involved some type of jumping. I agree that it's an incredible workout, especially fun to do at zero dark stupid.  :blotto:


----------



## Task (29 Nov 2010)

I saw a study a while ago that showed the benefits of Plyo's (for legs) could still be gained without DOMS (Delayed Onset of Muscular Soreness) if done in the pool. The reasoning is that the impact of coming down is what causes the DOMS.


I tried it out and you need some creativity IOT complete a workout (some moves are just not possibly in water) but it was true in that I didn't get sore and still had a good workout.

A  article I found though not the original study:

http://www.verticaljumping.com/pool_plyometrics.html


----------



## zander1976 (18 Feb 2011)

Hey, 

There are a lot of great plyometric exercises but be careful. It's a great way to hurt yourself if you don't have the strength for it. Anything that involves bouncing can really be used for your workout. 

Plyometrics is a way of increasing the weight you are lifting. You must first stop your inertia in one direction and then move it in another direction. The faster you switch direction the more force required to counter the initial inertia. Think of it like driving down a street, slamming on the breaks and then tossing it into reverse. 

Some exercises: 

Step ups
Stand on a box or something sturdy. 
Lightly step backwards of the off the box.
When you hit the ground bounce back up onto the box.

Skipping. 
You can even sing the little girl songs if you like.
Clapping push ups
Doing clapping push ups *correctly*. Clapping push ups aren't about tossing yourself in the air. They are about the downward fall and force required to stop the fall. 
To do them correctly you have to minimize the time at the bottom. 
Start in a pushup stance, drop your weight to the floor. As you fall use your arms to decelerate your body then accelerate your body with enough speed to toss you into the air. 
Once you get stronger then you can do this no stop. The key is bouncing off the floor. 

Tossing a medician ball.
Lay on your back. With straight arms, hold a medician ball with both hands above your face. Bend your arms till the balls is about to touch your noise then toss the ball in the air. When the ball comes down then toss it again as quickly as you can. To improve on this have your friend stand on a chair holding the ball at shoulder height. Have him drop the ball towards your face. Catch the ball with both hands and explosively toss it back up to him. This should look like your practicing passing a basket ball. 

Bouncing
Lightly bounce down the street while singing your legs in an arc.

I can't think of any more off the top of my head.


----------



## Chilme (23 Feb 2011)

All,

It is very important to consider the specificity of training principle when deciding what to incorperate into your training.  As we know, improvements in fitness are highly specific to the training style.  We also need to clarify some definitions as it seems that there is some confusion.

1) Plyometrics:  Training that uses the Stretch-shorten cycle (elastic component) of muscle to produce a maximum force in a maximum speed.  Therefore, this training MUST be for short duration and limited repetitions. Once training durations and repetitions increase significantly (ie 150 Wall Ball shots) you are looking are power endurance.  This can be remedied if rest intervals are added to allow specific energy system and neurological recovery.  Ballz named a number of great Plyo exercises (ie 3-6 reps of maximum hieght double leg hop with 1-3 min recovery or 30m sprint with 2-3 min recovery).

2) Power Endurance: Training that focuses on the sustained production relatively moderate force at moderate speeds ( "Karen" 150 WB tosses @ 10' target or skipping).

It is entirely different training between Plyo and power endurance.  A good analogy would be like saying "Training Max 1RM bench press is the same as training push-ups."  Clearly not the same.  You must always consider your job requirements when trying to determine method of training.  Ex: Tossing sandbags around all day would require "power endurance" training.  Kicking down a door would require "Plyo" training

3) A final important point to make when we speak of dangerous or higher risk training methods.  Veterans Affairs will ONLY cover soldiers who conduct CF approved fitness training programs.  That would include anything customly developed by PSP staff and all programs produced by the Director of Fitness in Ottawa (JTF-2 Pre-Selection, CSOR Pre-selection, CF ExPres online, Dfit.ca, etc).  Unfortunately P90X, etc are not approved programs and VA could cut pensions if injuries are sustained using them.  I'm not saying it will happen, but it certainly could.  Just an FYI.


----------



## OBigD (9 Mar 2011)

I have been doing a 1HR Plyometrics workout once a week for the past 3 months. The first few times I attempted it I felt like I would never get back up. 
While still challenging, I feel like a million bucks when I am done. Not only that, but in my personal experience this has helped tremendously with other aspects of fitness. The most evident I would have to say is the speed at which I run.

I'm not going to go out and say this is for everyone or a necessity, but I will say it is worth a shot if you get the chance.


----------



## MJP (9 Mar 2011)

Chilme said:
			
		

> 3) A final important point to make when we speak of dangerous or higher risk training methods.  Veterans Affairs will ONLY cover soldiers who conduct CF approved fitness training programs.  That would include anything customly developed by PSP staff and all programs produced by the Director of Fitness in Ottawa (JTF-2 Pre-Selection, CSOR Pre-selection, CF ExPres online, Dfit.ca, etc).  Unfortunately P90X, etc are not approved programs and VA could cut pensions if injuries are sustained using them.  I'm not saying it will happen, but it certainly could.  Just an FYI.




I don't know how I missed this but the advice you gave was bang on except for the little tidbit above.  Everything else you said was bang on but we have gone over this debate endlessly here on Army.ca about VAC coverage and quite frankly you are wrong.  The VAC and SISIP will cover you regardless of the situation.  Stop perpetuating a myth.  Did you call them and ask?  Cause I sure did albeit for a slightly different issue and they do not have limitations like you have said.


----------



## Chilme (9 Mar 2011)

MJP,

The short answer is yes I did consult VA.  What they say is each case is individually assessed and a lot of factors are considered.  With that being said,  CF approve activity is seen more positively and unapproved activity is less favourable.  If you reference the language I used, the line was "VA *could* cut pension" not WILL cut pension.  That is all.

However, I admit that the risk with P90X is relatively negligible and the assumed risk is low.


----------



## MJP (9 Mar 2011)

Chilme said:
			
		

> MJP,
> 
> The short answer is yes I did consult VA.  What they say is each case is individually assessed and a lot of factors are considered.  With that being said,  CF approve activity is seen more positively and unapproved activity is less favourable.  If you reference the language I used, the line was "VA *could* cut pension" not WILL cut pension.  That is all.
> 
> However, I admit that the risk with P90X is relatively negligible and the assumed risk is low.



Fair enough, it was your mixed use of language that was unclear and why I replied.  


			
				Chilme said:
			
		

> 3) A final important point to make when we speak of dangerous or higher risk training methods.  Veterans Affairs will ONLY cover soldiers who conduct CF approved fitness training programs.  That would include anything customly developed by PSP staff and all programs produced by the Director of Fitness in Ottawa (JTF-2 Pre-Selection, CSOR Pre-selection, CF ExPres online, Dfit.ca, etc).  Unfortunately P90X, etc are not approved programs and VA could cut pensions if injuries are sustained using them.  I'm not saying it will happen, but it certainly could.  Just an FYI.



You can see how one would be confused especially considering that you represent yourself as  PSP dude on the boards here and what you say in that capacity lends credence to what you say.  In my discussions with the VAC (SISIP will cover ya pretty much no matter what) it would have to be an extreme example for them to deny coverage.  They couldn't even recall a case where they have denied coverage (for sports).


----------



## Acer Syrup (10 Mar 2011)

Katw said:
			
		

> P90X with Tony Horton and Insanity with Shaun T  both DVD exercise programs use Plyometrics. Insanity is a fairly new program but  I find it a little better than P90X for Plyo.



Yep agreed. Used the P90X plyo for a summer. I currently work in the BC Coastal forest industry... made the 60-110% slope much more bearable. First day after I used it I walked around the office like I had just spent a week riding a horse.


----------



## jwtg (11 Mar 2011)

I currently play regular recreational cardio sports in the spring/summer/fall on a regular basis, run when the weather is decent, and train regularly in mixed martial arts.  Since mma training occupies quite a bit of my time, I've neglected to hit the treadmill or lift weights for quite some time, but I'm looking into p90x or Shaun T.'s insanity.  They seem to be good for weight loss (not a requirement of mine- 5'7" and a healthy 170 lbs) as well as overall fitness, muscular endurance, strength, power, and actually cardio.

I'm just wondering if anyone has firsthand experience with both of them, and which one is better /and/ why?  

I know p90x has a better reputation, but I don't really have enough room for a chinup bar near any of my tv's, and Insanity requires no equipment that isn't your body (although, those jumps with the swinging arms might be problematic because of my low ceiling.)  It's also been around longer, so maybe it's reputation is due partly to longevity, which Insanity doesn't yet have to the same degree.

Any advice, direction or even links to good, informative reviews would be appreciated!


----------



## OBigD (11 Mar 2011)

JWTG,

I do not have any experience with Insanity, though have heard good things. 

P90X has more of a proven track record, which is why I tried it. If you do as the guide outlines, the results will follow. 

I used to be 220 lbs (@ 5'10"). I have always been a great runner and had a strong lower body but lacked in upper body strength. I lost 50 lbs just on nutrition and running on my pursuit to get fit for the CF but felt I could do more. I decided to give P90X a try as I already had a chin-up bar, select tech weights and push up bars. I have just started the last phase of P90X this week and can honestly say I am in the best shape of my life. While the weight loss has been minimal, that is not an accurate gauge of P90's effectiveness. My muscle mass has significantly increased (hence minimal weight loss) and my BF% has dropped almost 5%. I am now 164 lbs and 14% BF. 

As to your problem of low ceilings and no room for a chin-up bar, it's not as big deal as you think. I rent out the upper half of my house and reside in the bottom half (don't need all the room for just my wife and myself) and have low ceilings and few doorways. On the workouts where you need the bar, I simply pause the DVD, walk about 30 feet to the bar hanging in my bedroom doorway, perform the exercise and return to the living room. It's a nice quick break if anything. As for low ceilings, I'm 5'10 and just miss the ceiling with my weights above my head. You could also use the bands and save more room. In Plyometrics, you won't be jumping to the ceiling to often (unless you want to burn out early)

I think any workout routine performed everyday will net you results, however, it is a fantastic stepping stone for people who don't know where to begin and once you are done the 90 days you can restart the program or take what you have learned and make your own routines. Remember, muscle confusion will keep you from hitting a plateau. Another good piece of advice is 'nutrition'. This may be as important, if not more important, than the exercises themselves. I don't use the recipes included with P90 but I follow their guidelines (IE 40/40/20 carb/pro/fat intake) and have tons of energy and fat loss.

I plan on making my own routine after the conclusion of the program but am completely satisfied with my decision to do it. It is not easy but rewarding. I now feel more than ready should an offer come my way soon and I am off to BMQ. 

My  :2c:


----------



## chriscalow (12 Mar 2011)

I am almost done phase one of P90X, and I can say it can be a bag drive for sure.  I'm not one of those guys that keeps track of my weight, or bodyfat percentage, but I know that my clothes are getting looser, and I already feel fitter.  I recommend trying the program.


----------



## Chilme (12 Mar 2011)

MJP,

Valid point.  I can understand your perspective.


----------



## jwtg (14 Mar 2011)

Pretty sure I'm going to go ahead and buy Shaun T's Insanity.  Anyone know how much space you need to do it?  I mean, sure I'll modify a few of the exercises to use the space I have, but I'm talking a basement (garage when it warms up here...more space there...) with a ceiling I could touch if I extend my arm above my head.  I don't know the sq. ft. (I'm at work, can't measure now...) but it isn't large.

Should space be a concern?  Or are the exercises possible to do in a small space?


----------



## wson (20 Mar 2011)

jwtg said:
			
		

> Pretty sure I'm going to go ahead and buy Shaun T's Insanity.  Anyone know how much space you need to do it?  I mean, sure I'll modify a few of the exercises to use the space I have, but I'm talking a basement (garage when it warms up here...more space there...) with a ceiling I could touch if I extend my arm above my head.  I don't know the sq. ft. (I'm at work, can't measure now...) but it isn't large.
> 
> Should space be a concern?  Or are the exercises possible to do in a small space?



hey man I stated Insanity yesterday, did the fit test. It was crazy..  I did P90x a few month back, I got stronger but didn't grow much ( I'm a skinny mofo and can't afford to follow the diet plan) so I am doing Insanity ( without diet) to get in shape for bmq. Anyway just wonderring if you started it yet and if it is prone to cause injury.


----------

